# So I've decided I want to get a camel



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

To many places around that don't allow horses so I want to rebel and ride a camel everywhere


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I like your post more than mine  That would be sweet


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oooohhhh i sure want to c pics and then i wanna c the camel in person hahhaha


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they spit are are actually quite unpleasant... buckle up lmao


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The kids and i would love to come visit a camel.....


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

They have camel breath!

It has been suggested that lithium should be put in drinking water. That might be a good idea.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

One hump or two??


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2 of course, gotta have the sissy bar


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Nah, you should get a llama because they're way cooler ...I'm not sure if you can ride them though so it might defeat the purpose


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

like this?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Nah, you should get a llama because they're way cooler ...I'm not sure if you can ride them though so it might defeat the purpose


hahahha with style and yes u can ride them


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lamas sound better, I'd give it a haircut so it looks like a poodle and bring it to the dog park and teach it to play fetch


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Now that is a stroke of genious. Funny more people didn't think of that.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The top right Llama has hair like I do.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Llama's spit too. Just sayin'.  And they don't like dogs.

Of course, mostly they spit when they're annoyed by idiots...like this guy!

LLAMA SPITS IN MY FACE - YouTube


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

or you could train it to do this .... Guard llama Funny Llama Attack!! - YouTube


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a very random thought . i thought i had wayyy too much time on my hands to think .................but never the less an interesting concept. stop by the island and maybe it can chew down the jungle in my front yard and the blackberry bushes in back.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Or you could go and get a herd of alpaca; like my father did!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> this is a very random thought . i thought i had wayyy too much time on my hands to think .................but never the less an interesting concept. stop by the island and maybe it can chew down the jungle in my front yard and the blackberry bushes in back.


Goats are way better for that. Seriously. Find somebody with a herd of goats and rent them for a few weeks. Pen them in the area you want weeded, and they will eat it down to the ground. The thornier and nastier it is, the better they seem to like it. I had a few friends of mine in Maple Ridge do this to get rid of blackberries and the results were pretty amazing. Just make sure that there are no plants you want to keep in with the goats, as they are better than a dose of round-up!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> hahahha with style and yes u can ride them


that last one ..............how i fear my neck is starting to look like. luckily, no ear hair yet. like the do's tho. you'd be stylin riding one of those around town.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Middle one bottom row, me, a mullet and sheepskin chaps and vest. Oh and a big sherrif's badge...... Time to clean this town up!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is your chance 
llama's and Alpaca's


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Nah, you should get a llama because they're way cooler ...I'm not sure if you can ride them though so it might defeat the purpose


Is it me or do all those camels look like PRINCE ( the artist formerly know as)

no wait the one in the bottom left corner look like Camuel L Jackson


----------

